# Its snowin in Texas



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

WOW how often do I get to say that or post it on here. lol

its some freezing rain and good bit of snow too.ussmileyflagtymusic


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Another place with more snow then jersey!:crying:


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

LOL 

its 34*F now with wind chill of 23*F and will get down to 29*F with w/c in the teens tonite with 25-30mph winds threw tomorrow.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

56......now....my high 2morrow with be in the 60's! Its just so hard to get snow in the winter!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

tls22;669451 said:


> 56......now....my high 2morrow with be in the 60's! Its just so hard to get snow in the winter!


I know how you feel 55 today!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

tls22;669415 said:


> Another place with more snow then jersey!:crying:


we should just move to florida tim..... at least we wont have to deal with 3 days of freezing temps only to rise to 55 and rain:realmad:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

iceyman;669569 said:


> we should just move to florida tim..... at least we wont have to deal with 3 days of freezing temps only to rise to 55 and rain:realmad:


agree icey, we can sell ice cream and cut grass all year around!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Tim ,Icey I hear Atlanta is getting snow soon.Looks like you'll be down another notch soon


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;669916 said:


> Tim ,Icey I hear Atlanta is getting snow soon.Looks like you'll be down another notch soon


sad part is this is a true post! Looks like sum1 down south is going to get 2 inches!:crying:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

my grandmother in FL just called, shes getting a foot tonight into tomorrow.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;670078 said:


> my grandmother in FL just called, shes getting a foot tonight into tomorrow.


road trip....i will beat you all to the first lot!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;670081 said:


> road trip....i will beat you all to the first lot!


in all honesty though, i do remember her telling me stories about a snow storm they had...i wanna say around 1995-ish? they were plowing the streets with excavating equipment because thats all they had


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;670121 said:


> in all honesty though, i do remember her telling me stories about a snow storm they had...i wanna say around 1995-ish? they were plowing the streets with excavating equipment because thats all they had


They prob have more plowing time then me, enzo, and you combine!:crying:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

06HD BOSS;670078 said:


> my grandmother in FL just called, shes getting a foot tonight into tomorrow.


I bet she would like a foot every night!


----------



## GreenManEnvy (Nov 7, 2007)

I've had a couple of reports from friends in Houston that they're getting snow.

Meanwhile, a friend in Maine ~ northern Maine, I think ~ reports record high temps during the day, and rain.

I mean, I can understand getting some rain here in tropical PA (just being next door to NJ makes that very likely), but Maine gets rain and the Gulf Coast gets snow?

That's just not right!


----------

